# bmx-DM im Mellowpark / Berlin-Köpenick



## immerletzter (3. August 2003)

War hier denn niemand im Mellowpark zu den deutschen Meisterschaften und gibt mal ein paar Photos preis?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. August 2003)

Die meisten Finals sind erst heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (3. August 2003)

wir waren heute bei den finals da. war eine sehr feine veranstaltung.

bericht und bilder jibts bald.


rob


----------



## DDancer (3. August 2003)

Wollt da ja och ma schauen, habs aber irgendwie verpeilt??

Was musste man denn als Eintritt berappen, als Private Dude.


----------



## immerletzter (3. August 2003)

Five Bucks a Day, Ten for Tournament.


----------



## Moshcore (4. August 2003)

saugeile digge party abfeiern bis zum letzten und sau harte tricks und bails einfach nur geil beim dirt ging mir schon hammer einer ab und street war sowieso der kracher. dumm für die die es verpasst haben.


----------



## lagy (5. August 2003)

die stimmung war absolut geil vor allem bei den finals!!!!! 
egal ob bei dirt mini vert park oder flat!!!
nur schade das die zwei besten park fahrer am finale nicht teil genommen haben!!!! 
das einzige manko war der beschissene moderator!!!


----------



## Moshcore (5. August 2003)

na ja war halt ein affe der typ aber das mädel beim dirt war auch nicht schlecht das war übrigens die freundin von tobias wicke


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. August 2003)

Ich will mal die genauen ergebrnisse wissen, wo stehen die?


----------



## evil_rider (6. August 2003)

in der nächsten freedom
und der ansager war die flasche der welt ! konnte netmal lookdown von x-up unterscheiden, und die judges waren genausoschlimm......


kurz: der constest war *******


----------



## lagy (6. August 2003)

zum ansager brauch man wirklich nichts zu sagen!!!
aber die judges fand ich in den finals eigentlich in ordnung flatland und mini war ja eindeutig sollte eigentlich jeder so sehen und dirt war auch ok!!! nur bei street hätte auch jemand anders gewinnen können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagy (6. August 2003)

ich kann keine genauen ergebnisse nennen nur die sieger der pro klasse ist ja auch das interessanteste

street: christian köhler
mini: tobias wicke
halfpipe: achim kujawski
dirt: markus hampl
flat: frank lukas


----------



## Moshcore (7. August 2003)

wieso evil du warst doch gar nich da oder is mir was entgangen ergebnisse unter www.mellowpark.de und ich fand die judges so ganz gut weil es alles leuds aus den bmx bereich waren wie timo pritzel etc. bloss absolut schlecht is das hampl den ersten beim dirt hat weil benny korthaus viel mehr style hat als er.


----------



## Alpha-Trion (19. August 2003)

Also ich muss sagen die DM war riesen geil war selbst da leider nur am Samstag aber hat sich gelohnt. Aber @ grafix ich fand hampl gut er hatte was drauf und er war eben der beste der da war  die Judges haben da schon richtig entschieden stressig fand ich nur den Moderator am samstag beim dirt man hat der ne ******** gelabert najut cu all


----------

